# Hurst shifter or clutch problem? NEED HELP!



## Justinbel4 (Jun 16, 2010)

I am about to purchase a 05 GTO with 69,000 miles. It has the hurst shifter installed. I noticed the shifter is very loose feeling so the problems points me to it. Anyways, when I put it into second gear and release the clutch, it pops out of gear, not just second also fourth. I am hoping that's it just the linkage needing to be adjusted with the shifter, and not the clutch going bad. What do you think?


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Sounds like the shifter is out of adjustment OR
the TRANS is going bad. The clutch shouldn't
cause it to jump out of gear.

Larry


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

:agree Tranny or shifter, not clutch. If it was just second I would say the tranny was abused, but 2nd and 4th makes me think the stop on the shifter is too tight or the shifter was installed incorrectly. Either have the dealer fix it or get it cheap enough to get a new tranny for it.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Make the dealer fix it before buying or find another one.


----------

